# Poaching Deer With a Truck



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm surprised that this isn't on the DWR's web site. I saw it on their FB feed.

It was quite likely some kids.

https://www.abc4.com/news/local-new...qQay6rbJMytHX7FCDCFUeqG8O83XFKPEAu-43x0QGs31o


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Sucks. Shocked it doesn't happen more though with how much sprawl we have into winter habitat. The mule deer love our street at night.

I have no reason to believe it's teenagers from the limited evidence. I've seen plenty of "adults" do stupid stuff like that. Will be interesting to see if the driver comes forward; doesn't seem like there would be a legitimate reason to do what was done but who knows from a single black and white video.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Public shaming seems like a very appropriate punishment for certain events. It would be fun to throw a rotten tomato at someone for doing this.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I was guessing teenagers, but I will concede that they could of been up to mid 20's in mentality. 

But the first place that I would start looking would be in the school parking lots.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

You have way more faith in the human decency of adults than I do.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Vanilla said:


> You have way more faith in the human decency of adults than I do.


I'm giving a lot of them the benefit of a doubt..


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I' just ask myself "WHY"??? It makes zero sense to me in all ways.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

The "why" is where I can see an adult as easily as teenager. Stupid trick when drunk? Bad day at work and no self control? Revenge (hence bringing it back to a different spot)? We as humans don't make a lot of sense on a regular basis. Though I'm guessing this isn't a hunter but who knows.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm not sure what makes this different than 10-20,000 auto/deer collisions every year in Utah other than there is a video on a doorbell cam. You can see the brake lights come on.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

middlefork said:


> I'm not sure what makes this different than 10-20,000 auto/deer collisions every year in Utah other than there is a video on a doorbell cam. You can see the brake lights come on.


Most deer car collisions don't involve loading the deer up and then dropping it off at a different spot. Nor do they involve trying to cover up the trail.

There could be a legitimate, accidental reason for the situation but we won't know until the driver comes forward. But the video (obviously limited) looks sketchy right now.

I would hope any driver that hits a deer in a residential neighborhood would do the basic duty of calling the non-emergency police number and have an officer come out to deal with it so people don't wake up to blood and guts all over their road.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

middlefork said:


> I'm not sure what makes this different than 10-20,000 auto/deer collisions every year in Utah other than there is a video on a doorbell cam. You can see the brake lights come on.


This is a giant swing and a miss.

If any human, let alone hunters don't have a major problem with crap like this then Heaven help us all.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> This is a giant swing and a miss.
> 
> If any human, let alone hunters don't have a major problem with crap like this then Heaven help us all.


Well then by all means string them up then when caught. Knowing the area I don't think this is the first dead deer on that road.

I can't speak for the actions after the video.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Even the video, as analyzed by DWR, doesn't support a common deer car collision. They called it a "bizarre" situation.



> He races up the street. It's a 25 mph speed limit zone. The driver was definitely exceeding that," Doman said. "We believe he hits the deer and then continuously chases more deer up the street.


From that description it sounds like in the video clip available that the deer has already been hit and killed and he continues to chase the rest of the herd. The suspect then returns to the scene twice, once to put the deer in his truck bed and the second to dump the carcass in a snowbank. They claim to have video of it all. As such, I can't see how this is just another (all to regular) deer car collision.

https://www.ksltv.com/456426/utah-dwr-looking-for-driver-who-allegedly-sped-up-to-hit-kill-deer/


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Then I suppose they can hit him to the full extent of the law when they find him guilty. Unfortunately he will already be tried and convicted in the media. It appears he already has been.

And in no way do I mean to condone it if that is in fact the case. But the mere fact that the posted speed limit on the road is 25 does not mean that is the generally driven speed and you can see the brakes applied on the video. As I said I can't speak of the actions that were not shown. I'm sure CSI will get it all figured out. My guess is there is a vehicle up in Ogden Valley with some front end damage.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i'm going to play devil's advocate and say maybe they were just getting payback for the deer that hit them while driving last week...you know, eye for an eye.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have been sitting completely stopped twice and had deer run into my truck twice in the last 10 or 12 years. The second one caved in the whole side of the bed right behind the cab. And it was 3 in the afternoon. I was waiting for 6 deer on the right to cross the road, and one came out of nowhere from the left and slammed me while on a dead run. Never saw it coming. It got back up and stumbled off.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

2full said:


> I have been sitting completely stopped twice and had deer run into my truck twice in the last 10 or 12 years. The second one caved in the whole side of the bed right behind the cab. And it was 3 in the afternoon. I was waiting for 6 deer on the right to cross the road, and one came out of nowhere from the left and slammed me while on a dead run. Never saw it coming. It got back up and stumbled off.


so a coordinated attack. maybe they are the ones exacting revenge and smarter than we think.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Slowly testing our defenses while we become complacent?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

The only circumstance in which this would be unintentional is if he was drunk, imo.

Most people try not to hit deer. With his headlights it's pretty easy to tell you can see all of the deer. Didn't see him stopping.

Deer aren't slow either. 


This is sickening. Yes deer accidents happen all the time, so do pedestrian accidents. Doesn't mean you can't also intentionally run someone over. In this case it seems they did it on purpose. The actions after are even more suspicious. How many of you tried to hide the body of an animal you hit?


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

And how many deer car collisions in neighborhoods include just driving away instead of stopping and verifying it was actually an animal? 

Heck, on highways most people I know involved in them still stop to check on the animal and assess the damage.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

I really hope they catch this poacher.
He completely crossed over the crown of the road in to the oncoming traffic lane to run over the deer.
Maybe he had a camera strapped on to his front bumper which made him/her extra effective?


----------

